# river monsters



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

watching a couple of episodes online thought i would share in case no one has seen it before.
http://animal.discovery.com/videos/river-monsters-amazon-flesh-eaters-full-episode.html


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

this guy rules watched them all


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

OH WOW!!!
Thanks for sharing, will definitely look into it on my day off!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

I am raising guppies. I like guppies. No cat fish for me. Crazy show. OMG Won't go swimming there.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

the gator gar episode was aweome too. new season started today.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

or awesome


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ya most have seen it , but thAnks for posting [email protected]!


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

the amazon abyss is cool too


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

that is absolutly amazing!


----------



## fraggalrock (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks so much! awesome shows didnt know about it! one more thing to program to the PVR


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this show.


----------



## Tracers (Apr 21, 2010)

There's this one too, Zeb Hogan is discovering & documenting the world's giant fish while trying to conserve their natural habitat. Very interesting stuff.

http://megafishes.org/photos/

REALLY HOT TOO!!!
I'd like to catch me one of those.....


----------

